# PS200 PROTECTION ARM @ fordogtrainers.com



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am looking at purchasing a hard protection arm for schutzhund and personal protection bite work training and came across the new 2011 PS 200 protection arm that has inter changeable bite bars (3 in 1) on www.fordogtrainers.com and was wondering if any of you have had the oppertunity to work with this particular arm and what it was like concerning quality, comfort and suitability as a training or trial arm as well as how it compares to the other brands on the market?? It is currently advertised at a very good price so I was wondering if this is perhaps an indication that the quality is not very good:?:

Any assistance with this would be greatly appreciated as I am in desperate need of a new arm.

Kind regards from South Africa...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jehane Michael Le Grange said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking at purchasing a hard protection arm for schutzhund and personal protection bite work training and came across the new 2011 PS 200 protection arm that has inter changeable bite bars (3 in 1) on www.fordogtrainers.com and was wondering if any of you have had the oppertunity to work with this particular arm and what it was like concerning quality, comfort and suitability as a training or trial arm as well as how it compares to the other brands on the market?? It is currently advertised at a very good price so I was wondering if this is perhaps an indication that the quality is not very good:?:
> 
> ...


Its a decent sleeve, I bought one to try it out for the simple fact of a three in one deal, it worked pretty well in my eyes from soft to harder biting dogs, although wish it had a little better bite bar, overall it was decent, I no longer have it and either gave it to a friend down south or up north, cant keep track, Actually I think Jeff. G might have it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I have two of their x sleeves with the adjustable bite bars. Not bad for the price except my GSD bit the end of both sleeve's and messed up the handle inside. Also the covers that come with the
sleeve didn't last very long.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I have one and am not happy with it. I have short arms and the positions of the handles makes it uncomfortable. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

